
Ask HN: How do you overcome very stressful periods? - trwoway
How do you deal with the stress due to approaching exams, tight deadlines, things that need to be done but are not yet, etc. which might be very frustrating if it is something important, and especially if you know it won&#x27;t disappear until the whole event causing the stress ends?
======
noir_lord
The "Will this still be important to me in 5 years?" test.

Nearly (not entirely) all the things I've ever worried about haven't mattered
in 5 years.

In hindsight the relationship didn't matter (I'm in a happy one now), the
company didn't matter, I gave it my best and walked away slightly burnt out
but intact and my health while mediocre now is still better than it was a year
ago (it takes a long time to recover from some things, rather than stressing
about what I was in the past I focus on been better tomorrow than today).

Including tight work deadlines, exam results (I just re-sat some of them back
then).

5 years ago I hadn't started (and failed) a company, I was still with my ex in
an unhappy relationship and my health was fine.

Also stoicism, some things are just going to suck until they don't, accepting
that they'll suck but not forever genuinely helps (me at any rate).

Also lots of things that can wrong are fixable even if they do.

Some of this I think just comes with age (not inevitably perhaps), I certainly
gained perspective on things that in the past I'd have struggled to cope with.

------
siddarthd2919
Go for small wins first and focus on just one item at a time.

------
davelnewton
Wait.

This too shall pass.

